# Prairiegal - Amish quilt pics!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Sorry it took me so long, I have been busy with goat babies today!











The back so you can see the quilting


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Hope its OK if I sneak in here and just say OUTSTANDING!!.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

no problem, just wanted prairiegal to see it for sure!


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Very striking!  Have fun with those lil goaters!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

And thnx for the compliments ya'll!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

very beautiful... did you hand or machine quilt it? Love the colours


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Very nice. I am working on my second quilt using the snowflake blocks from a few years ago and the next one I am going to finish is the Amish one. Yours really inspires me!!!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx ya'll!
I did hand quilt it. I think I am going to embelish the border area a bit with machine quilting, but I am not sure.
I think the black sashing really makes the blocks pop out.
And let me tell you, that white pyranese hair realllllllyy shows on this quilt!
I am glad ya'll can't see it all in the picture!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

it's so pretty MJ and to know you hand quilted it makes it even more impressive.

Angie


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

MamaJ, it's just beautiful. Your handstitching is awesome. Thanks for showing the back, too. I'm definately inspired to finish the Amish quilt. 

Thanks so much for sharing your quilt. I love looking at quilts, especially when they're made by friends.

prairiegirl


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, love it! Handstitched also, how very nice!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Wow, that turned out beautiful, didn't it?! I like the black sashing and the placement of the blocks. It will be more special because you handquilted it, very nicely done.

I'm inspired to get my Amish blocks out and finish them...........nah, I'll just look at them and put them back in the box.  

Halo


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

HaloHead said:


> I'm inspired to get my Amish blocks out and finish them...........nah, I'll just look at them and put them back in the box.
> 
> Halo


ROFL! you crack me up!!!

My DH is an artist, he loves to paint and is quiet good at it. (oil - landscapes)
He was over my shoulder during the whole time I was arranging the blocks!
"no, you can't put that yellow there, you have one right next to it,,,, nono, there is no balance to your color"  
So, he gets credit for the placement! lol


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

That is beautiful!! Congrats on finishing it. It's a really stunning piece.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Very, very pretty and a wonderful job on the quilting. My dh helps me pick fabrics and arrange blocks too.  

Winona


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very beautiful! I've always loved amish quilts.


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Oh my goodness! It is beautiful! You are very inspiring! I can't start any big projects until we move though. Now I am really anxious to get started on it after seeing how gorgeous those blocks are all together!!!!! You did a GREAT job! LOVE IT!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm always in awe of anyone who hand quilts! That's really spectacular!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

It's really pretty!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

VERY BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Ya'll are so kind! I sure hope DS and Wife like it. I made them throw pillows out of the extra blocks as a 'promise' to the quilt. So, when I get the quilt to them (will have to mail it) then they will have the quilt with matching throw pillows!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

HaloHead said:


> I'm inspired to get my Amish blocks out and finish them...........nah, I'll just look at them and put them back in the box.
> Halo



Halo, we are so alike. I do the same thing. Take out the blocks, lay them out, admire all the fine fabrics, colors and patterns and put them safely away.
I just did this with the flannel squares from the swap last year. Or was it the year before? I've been daydreaming of the flannel quilt I'll make for a long time.

prairiegirl


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Just beautiful..


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm working on the Amish quilt right now. It's been so relaxing to have some hand work to do. Yours is a real inspiration. It's beautiful. (And I saw my square.  )


----------

